

Bit.ly Pro announced - grinich
http://blog.bit.ly/post/284009728/announcing-bit-ly-pro

======
mrshoe
_All problems in computer science can be solved by another level of
indirection_

I see two big features here: 1) Recognizable URLs, and 2) analytics.

Do all HTTP requests need to go through bit.ly to achieve these features?
Nope. <http://nytimes.com> is a pretty recognizable URL, if you ask me. I'm
sure their server logs provide all the analytics they need as well.

Someone should "cut out the middleman" and invent a world wide web that
doesn't require URL shorteners. Oh wait, Tim Berners-Lee already did that.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Someone (or google) just create a google analytics plugin that has the
detailed level of tracking of bit.ly with the social analytics+real time
goodness. I think all the resources are there in the server logs, right?

